# Sprinkler Head Height



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

For a new install of both irrigation and sod.

We have three layers:

1.) height of grass
2.) surface of sod
3.) surface of dirt underneath sod

Which of these should the TOP of the riser assembly be even with? My gut is telling me #3, with a hole for the sprinkler head to pop through, I just want to be sure.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Maybe between #2-3?

Per irrigation tutorials... "The top of the soil level should be about 1/4″ to 1/2″ below the top of pop-up sprinklers."

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/install-sprinklers-on-risers/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Depends on your mowing height... 0.25-0.50" above soil level would create a hazard for someone maintaining a HOC under 0.50".


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

I guess just barely above the dirt, so the mower won't hit it when mowing low, but not too low so that the dirt won't clog the nozzles


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll probably cut with a rotary, but I'd like the option to cut at 0.5" as well 

I googled and YouTubed and can't find a good picture. I'll probably do it so the underneath of the top rim is on the dirt, so it's maybe 1/8" above soil at its peak, and then cut a hole through the sod for it to pop up. I'm pretty sure that's how my lawn is.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I would say you want it around #2. even with the surface of the sod, or just a hair below.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

At soil level or slightly below. I feel like if it was above the soil level it would get abused more. Mower wheels hitting it, people walking on it, and you couldn't reel mow with it protruding out of the ground.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> At soil level or slightly below. I feel like if it was above the soil level it would get abused more. Mower wheels hitting it, people walking on it, and you couldn't reel mow with it protruding out of the ground.


Thanks, this was my thought as well


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Just think about running through the yard barefoot and stubbing your toe on one of them.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

J_nick said:


> At soil level or slightly below. I feel like if it was above the soil level it would get abused more. Mower wheels hitting it, people walking on it, and you couldn't reel mow with it protruding out of the ground.


If you get sod installed you also get about 1-2" to soil with it too, so you need to take that into consideration.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like my sprinkler heads at about soil level possibly slightly higher. I like to be able to roll right over them with the reel rollers.

I have several that are buried 2 inches deep under the soil level.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > At soil level or slightly below. I feel like if it was above the soil level it would get abused more. Mower wheels hitting it, people walking on it, and you couldn't reel mow with it protruding out of the ground.
> ...


I'm taking it into consideration  that's why I'm asking about surface of dirt versus surface of sod. I'm leaning towards surface of dirt. This will be a low cut grass and they're 4" pop ups so it will be fine.

Thanks all!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

When setting and Installing the head, do y'all prefer a swing assembly or funny pipe?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Swing assembly. Spend the $1.48.


----------

